# Yesterday would've been Maestro Sonny Umpad's 66th birthday



## Stickgrappler (Jun 27, 2014)

Posted to my site yesterday but neglected to post here:

Today, would've been Maestro Sonny Umpad's 66th birthday! (Jeff Finder on Sonny's Stuff) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Yesterday would've been Maestro Sonny Umpad's 66th birthday, he passed away way too young.

Archived Guro Jeff Finder's posts to Eskrima Digest (anyone remember this?!?!?!) on some of Maestro's Umpad's material like adapting the Wing Chun Chain punching to double sticks!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2014)

was a subscriber to Eskrima Digest for years

do not remember Maestro Umpad  but may he rest in peace


----------

